# 1911 info anyone



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi,

I just got my first Springfield 1911 A1 in a trade and I am trying to figure out how old it is. Can anyone tell me how to go about this? There is a 74 stamped on one side with Springfield around it, could this be the year or do I need to check the serial number somehow?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe check this out.... http://www.coolgunsite.com/comm_pistols/springmilspec.htm


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks mellon, it looks like I can find the date by removing the right grips. I will check it out tomorrow. Cool write up.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice looking gun..hard to beat a 1911.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Yea, nice lookin gun olwhitee. luv those 1911's


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

You used to be able to put a serial number into the Springfield sight and search. I checked for ya and can't find it anymore. Good luck though, nice piece!


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Believe it or not someone drove a little over an hour to trade me this 1911 for a Taurus PT145 that I had. We traded straight up, so I was pretty excited about the deal. It feels great in my hand and shoots great.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

That Springfield is not the same Springfield Co. that made war time 1911's
Dont think there is any info on that web site about modern commercial pistols


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

The first line on that website says that it is not the same manufacturer as the government owned facility of the same name.

It is still a great gun. A good trade for my Taurus, would do it again if I could.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Orlando said:


> That Springfield is not the same Springfield Co. that made war time 1911's
> Dont think there is any info on that web site about modern commercial pistols





olwhitee said:


> The first line on that website says that it is not the same manufacturer as the government owned facility of the same name.
> 
> It is still a great gun. A good trade for my Taurus, would do it again if I could.



I know that, but they had a sn search feature as recently as last year. I have an M1-A that I had to look up the sn to verify something and it worked fine. I bought the gun brand new in 03, so there's no cool history there either. Oh well.


----------



## safetysam (Apr 1, 2008)

You can pull up the manufacturer info from the Blue Book of Guns. It will give you the time periods relative to the serial number. 
I've got one darn near identical. It's a mid to late 80's Springfield, if I'm not mistaken.


----------

